# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 Allroad Rear Differential Service Kits!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Looked at your differential lately? Have leaking differential fluid and road dirt combined to commit the grime of the century? 

Don't wait for a low fluid level and internal contamination to ruin your expensive differential. A routine fluid change can head off problems that quickly turn into costly repairs. 

Our convenient differential service kit contains two bottles of Motul Gear 300 synthetic gear oil, a pair of ECS Tuning magnetic drain plugs, and side seals to keep that fresh oil inside the differential, where it belongs. 

You'll Feel the Diff'rence 

Fits Audi: 
All Road All (01-04) 
B5 A4 Quattro (96-01) 
B5 S4 All (00-02) 
B6 A4 Quattro (02-04) 
B6 S4 All (04-05) 
B7 A4 Quattro (05-08) 
C5 A6 Quattro (98-04) 
C5 S6 Quattro (01-03) 
D2 A8 Quattro (97-02) 
D2 S8 Quattro (01-03) 
D3 A8 Quattro (03-10) 
D3 S8 All (06-09) 

 
*Click HERE to order or for more information.*  
 
  

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

We now have a kit that uses MT-90! 

Click *HERE*. 
Click 

Jason


----------

